# My 5 x 8 Traditional O Guage Layout.



## Kurtds2 (Feb 5, 2016)

I put these videos on here to give you some ideas on how to build a small layout and what you can do. If you have ideas for me to add stuff let me know. I like lots of action.

http://youtu.be/5mq-8YugV_g

http://youtu.be/BTTPobc1LJg

http://youtu.be/5MiEaLJ8uhs


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for taking us on a video tour of you layout, Kurt.


----------

